# Do I wanna buy this car?



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Damn, another E24M6 on eBay...

I just got the new Roundel and there are a bunch in there as well...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2435912627&category=6129&rd=1


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

God I love those cars....always have.

I used to lust after the one Bruce Willis drove on Moonlighting. I belive that one was an L6 or 635CSi don't recall.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Enlighten me people.... what is so great about those cars?

The car seems to me to be enourmous and (personally) not very good-looking. I even got to see a 635Csi (?? or something like it) at the AutoX in "all its glory" and I can't figure out what is so great. Didn't seem nimble or all that powerful. :eeps: I was very close to it too sicne I was working the cones.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> Enlighten me people.... what is so great about those cars?
> 
> The car seems to me to be enourmous and (personally) not very good-looking. I even got to see a 635Csi (?? or something like it) at the AutoX in "all its glory" and I can't figure out what is so great. Didn't seem nimble or all that powerful. :eeps: I was very close to it too sicne I was working the cones.


E24 = the most beautiful shape BMW has ever produced. But, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

635 was about 200 hp and not light by any means.

M6 was 250 hp, but with some simple mods 300 easy.

E24 never meant to be a nimble handling car....it is a great GT car, but not a great sports car.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Damn, another E24M6 on eBay...
> 
> I just got the new Roundel and there are a bunch in there as well...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2435912627&category=6129&rd=1


But that's not Cinnabar Red.... still a nice car though.... you gonna get it?

Speaking of Red M6s.... I saw one yesterday on my way home.... I wanted to cringe... the paint was very dull....


----------

